# Random unidentified Cichlid From LFS Assorted tank



## l3angyourhead (Oct 5, 2008)

Im Pretty sure its Mbuna but its been driving me nuts, i just wanna know what he/she is


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it's some sort of Copadichromis, not sure on which one.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I think it's some type of hybrid with Copadichromis in it or a very poorly bred one.


----------



## l3angyourhead (Oct 5, 2008)

poorly bred huh.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a Mbuna.

A hybrid Hap, maybe half Red Empress.


----------

